# Im Harz....



## Martina H. (14. Mai 2013)

... gibt es was Neues - schon gesehen?

Hätte evtl jemand Bock drauf?


----------



## 4mate (14. Mai 2013)

Link kaputt 





Martina H. schrieb:


> > Link repariert
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (14. Mai 2013)

...war schon dran - Du auch - Danke


----------



## Bea5 (14. Mai 2013)

liest sich interessant und vielversprechend...genau das, was ich brauche....Link ist gespeichert. Danke


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Mai 2013)

Klingt Super! Leider bin ich bis zum 2.6. im Dahner Felsenland zum Trails abgrasen und en bissi Fahrtechnik (natürlich mit ner Männergruppe). Dann warte ich mal auf den nächsten Termin.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. Mai 2013)

1.6. ist bei mir auch schon was anderes geplant, aber wär auf jeden Fall mal ne Überlegung wert...


----------



## Martina H. (20. Juli 2013)

... hat Spass gemacht


----------

